# How to troubleshoot in-browser streaming failure?



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

The play button simply goes away. If I reinstall my video drivers (nvidia 860m) it will sometimes return, for a time, and it it goes away again.

This is running Windows 10 and using any browser, but I usually use Chrome.

TIA for any help.


----------

